# New army?



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay... soo after having chatted with my local store manager today, its kindled my interest in Fantasy again. I've not played for a loooonnnggg time, since waaayyy back when when Dark Elves were first released years ago...

Soo... I was pretty much wondering.. whats a good army to start with the new rules list?

Theres just a few things:

1. I like painting armour.
2. I dislike painting flesh.
3. I'm not a fan of horde armies.
4. I'd prefer an army with a low model count, pretty much for cost reasons.
5. I'm not an Elf or Skaven fan.

To me this narrows things down some to either Warriors of Chaos or Ogre Kingdoms, but I'm willing to entertain other suggestions especially if the armies are fun and easy to play.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 6, 2010)

How about Dwarfs, heavily armored, not a horde army, and they have a decently low model count, one thing to remember though is that Fantasy will use way more models than 40k at the same points level. For example a 10 man tactical squad is effective but in Fantasy a core unit will now be 20+strong with elites at 10+ or thereabouts especially with the new edition. At least this is my take. Having said that I play HE so I have to say play them you will come to like them especially with some of the bonuses they get now.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ogre kingdoms would be the best option for low model count. WOC actually have alot of flesh as do ogres, if you want armour dwarf or empire


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'd not really considered dwarfs much.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'd not really considered dwarfs much.


I love dwarves, used to have quite a force back in the day, but i dont much like the new plastics, they are one of the armies i think i would go for if the plastics were better quality,though as they were one of the first to be revamped in the last edition, its possible new stuff may come along in the next few years.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. reviewing the model range, theirs not many of them that jump out and say 'You MUST buy me' to me. That and they're a bit beardy (as in too much beard) for painting. Still worth a consider though...

I'm still leaning towards Warriors of Chaos, as they have alot of armoured units and I like the look and mythos of them.... But Ogre's are edging it for cost of having a viable army... I dunno, need more imput.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well i just started fanatsy and im useing ogres (got from someone selling a load of old warhammer), havent had a game yet, but busy painting em, and there by far the eaisiest and quickest models ive ever painted, as for the fleash colour, ive done mine a dark to light grey, just like the stone of the mountians they come from.
heres my thread on the army, if you want any ideas
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65349
and as for modle count that lot is 16 models for 750pts

and if you decide to go for dwarves, have a look at the new mantic range
http://www.manticgames.com/Shop-Home/Dwarfs.html
some nice looking minis and cheapas well, mind you if you only play in a GW then you wont be alble to use em, but if you play at home or at a club, your good to go


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> I love dwarves, used to have quite a force back in the day, but i dont much like the new plastics, they are one of the armies i think i would go for if the plastics were better quality,though as they were one of the first to be revamped in the last edition, its possible new stuff may come along in the next few years.


Agree re the horrible models. Ugh.

I suggest Brettonia. :good:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Thinking I may go Ogres, but Warriors are still tempting...

As just worked out, for getting a battalion box, a Tyrant and a Maneater, thats a decent 950 points without adding any magic items or anything else, and that'd cost me £50 for the battalion, £23 for the tyrant and £13.50 / £15 for the maneater (I like the ninja collectors one  ), so thats £86.50 / £88.


Warriors of Chaos for the Battalion Box £50, Khorne Lord on Juggernaut £20 and another unit of Chaos Warriors at £18 brings me to the same £88 for roughly the same points value (975).

Someone correct me if my math is wrong!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Problem is, WoC and OK aren't really competitive. In any way, shape, or form.

I suppose at least OK will get a new book in the next two years, so there is that...


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah i think that with the new edition WoC have become less competitive than they were before because they will have less ranks than the enemy 90% of the time unless its a marauder unit so they cant break an enemy unit, this has taken Chaos Knights down like 3 notches too because you now need larger units. As for Ogres the new edition has made them more competive, now they can fight in 2 ranks and they get their stomp attacks so that makes them alot scarier in CC, plus, theyll probably be getting a new armybook before WoC unless they go the route of Dark Eldar.


----------

